# 2011 F4/F5 saddle ... comparable to what?



## srenkin (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm actually enjoying the stock saddle that came with my 2011 F4 - it's firm but not uncomfortable. I'm hoping to find out who makes it or if there's an equivalent in any other retail brand just to get a sense of where it fits from a padding/performance and price standpoint?


----------



## JogBike (Nov 17, 2010)

I think there were recent posts saying that Felt saddles are made by Velo and that Velo makes saddles for other bicycle companies too. Look on the underside of the saddle and you'll probably see the name Velo. That's the case with my 2011 Z5.


----------



## masivemunkey (Oct 24, 2011)

I know my old Forte saddle was made by Velo, maybe check them out.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

srenkin said:


> I'm actually enjoying the stock saddle that came with my 2011 F4 - it's firm but not uncomfortable. I'm hoping to find out who makes it or if there's an equivalent in any other retail brand just to get a sense of where it fits from a padding/performance and price standpoint?


Try Prologo Scratch Pro.

-SD


----------



## srenkin (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks SuperDave - I can see a resemblance to the Prologo there. Update to my original post - my stock Felt saddle is proving to be VERY comfortable. I've been averaging around 30 mi per ride the last couple of weeks, I think that's long enough in the saddle to know if you like it or not. 

Just another great feature of the F-series, and another reason I'm thrilled with my bike.


----------



## windjammer0307 (May 8, 2008)

The Felt saddle is made by Velo (look at the underside). Velo makes Prologo as well as some other brands. Most of the Prologos are going to resemble the Felt material and firmness, although the padding can vary.


----------



## SummerSux (Apr 16, 2011)

I bought a team edition F5 last year which came with a Fizik Pave' saddle.
After demo'ing a few different Felt models I found the stock saddle much more to my liking, asked the LCS if they had any laying around, which they didnt, but a quick call to Felt found me one in blue to match. Ended up dumping the Fizik on Craigslist for an even swap....love the stock saddle.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Mine is very uncomfortable


----------



## windjammer0307 (May 8, 2008)

FeltF75rider said:


> Mine is very uncomfortable



Try angling it down, no more than 2 degrees to get some relief, if numbness is an issue. Or slide it forward and backward on the seat post. Think "small" in your changes. Right now, my saddle is down 1.5 degrees and it makes all the difference in the world. If you are a flexible guy, you may want to look into a flatter saddle, such as the Prologo Nago Evo, or a Fizik Arione or Antares.


----------



## BillyWayne (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a 2011 F5 that I took the saddle off of as soon as I got home. If anyone wants a good deal it PM me.


----------

